# royal python heating requirements



## mushroom supersnake (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I've got a one year old extremely happy royal python who is currently living in a 2ft W, 20" H 12" D wooden vivarium. The viv is curently heated by a 100w ceramic bulb,
this is run trhough a microclimate pulse proportional stat. the probe is fixed an inch or so off the middle of the viv floor. a temp probe in this spot reads 87. my question is- is this setup fine for my royal or is some form of underfloor heating heat mat ) run in conjunction with the heatlamp / microclimate a more suitable
- can i run both a heatlamp and a heatmat form the same microclimate unit ?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont thinks theres a need for both and i prefer heat mats but one or the other will do as long as the temps are being maintained.


----------



## ray (May 20, 2007)

ive got two royals at the moment and all i use is heat mats on stats, they generate enough heat to keep the viv at the right temp without any other means of heat.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

no the ceramic on its own will be fine..better in fact as heat mats dont provide high air temperature, they just heat the substrate..


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

You cant run both from one stat, theyre different wattages.


----------



## mushroom supersnake (Feb 21, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> You cant run both from one stat, theyre different wattages.



Thats just the info i was after, many thanks.

I'm just a little concerned , as when i run my viv using heat mats, I invariably end up with a warm ( to the touch ) snake. When i use the ceramic lamp, she feels slightly cool to touch. there is such a difference that i thought that running. say a 10w matt along with the ceramic might give her a little body warmth, but if i can't run them both thru the microclimate then I guess not.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's just about hitting the temp, no matter how you engineer it. take the ambient temp of the room and just give it the proper bump. i have to run the a.c. with my snakes. i can deal with the heat much better than they.


----------

